# FS: Fluval 404



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Sold please remove


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Bumpity!!!


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

What kind of condition are they in? Do they need parts? Do they come with media, if so what kind?
Cheers


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Both filters have all of their parts and they are in 9 out of 10 condition.


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Back to the top please


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

will you be coming to richmond soon? =D

I am intersted in the filter but just don't have time to go to coquitlam as i have to work until the 23rd.. =_=

let me know


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry I dont make it over to Richmond very often.


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Back to the top please


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump bump bump


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

No one is interested?


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump up up up


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Once more to the top please


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Back up again


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

The prices are firm, no low balls please


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Back to the top once more, lots of interest but no follow through.


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Another no show, still for sale.


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

All primed and ready for show


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Another no show, are the people on this forum jumping over from Craigslist? I have never seen such poor showings from BCA members.


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

someone in richmond wants to buy it. Why not offer a delivery fee and see if he'll go for it?
ABC's of sales

ALWAYS
BE 
CLOSING


----------



## GMW_13 (Feb 19, 2013)

man this is a smokin good deal cant even get one of these for the price he is askin for both


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks GMW_13


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

I drove out to Richmond once already for a different member and they never showed. If someone wants to send me $$ first I will gladly drive, but I refuse to waste hours of my day for no shows.


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Back to the top once again


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Someone selling a 305 for an amazing price of $65 cant beat my price of $75 for a bigger filter


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

now thats not nice at all putting down another members add. Mines 6 months old and under warantee your is 2 years


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Wasn't putting yours down dabandit1 just trying to bump mine up


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol bump for a great deal!!!


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Back to the top, one unit sold, one remaining.


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Back to the top please


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry everyone but when I say no low ballers that means don't offer me half of what I have it listed for. I don't mind bargaining $5/$10 but please don't insult me by low balling. Product is already at a great price!!


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Bumpity bump bump


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Once again needs to go to the top


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Back to the top


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Back up please


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Up up and away


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

once more to the top


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Remove please sold.


----------

